# How to find accommodation in Dubai



## drjordan (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi Guys. I'm going to be moving to Dubai in Feb 2014 to study at an institution called European University College in Dubai Healthcare City. Can anyone advise me on how and where to find accommodation?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Dubizzle.com and many miles of driving around areas


----------



## drjordan (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Evok (Apr 6, 2012)

Go with someone from this forum or someone who knows the area, preferably someone who speaks Arabic. 

Lots, and lots, and lots of bold scammers.


----------

